# Pregnant Long-Tabber?



## LogCinco (May 30, 2015)

Saw this Jackhammer parked in the "pregnant and expecting women" spot.  Representing the Quiet Professionals with the license plate that is subtlety itself... "FBI 01" .

Touch o' class, that.


----------



## DA SWO (May 30, 2015)

Could be a spouse.


----------



## parallel (May 31, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Could be a spouse.


Concur... unless you seen said "Jackhammer" exit the vehicle you might be unnecessarily judgmental. ;)


----------



## x SF med (May 31, 2015)

Quiet and professional does not describe that license plate....  I go subtle on the vehicles, "Free Pineland" bumper stickers...  that's quiet bona fides.


----------



## AWP (May 31, 2015)

Car's in your name but the spouse drive said car...I get it. I'd do it differently, but I understand how it would come to pass. Car's in her name and she uses his creds for the plate...I can't grasp that concept. Be your own man/ woman. Osmotic contact with someone in SF doesn't make you SF.


----------

